# Studio 36 Haunt 2006



## ironick (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi folks,

I'm new to posting on here, but figurd I'd put a few photos of my Halloween decor for this year. Unfortunatly this year I was not in a house (like the past two years) and I didn't have any trick-or-treaters to spook this year, but it didn't stop me from going all out ;-) ... plus I did have part and got to scare a few friends there.

This years main theme was spiders. Let me know what you think... photos are here at Flickr:
http://flickr.com/photos/ironick/sets/72157594354323725/

What you can't see... during my party I had alittle program running on my computer controlling my X-10 modules around the studio. I had three scare sequences that randomly went off thru out the night:


ALL the lights and music go off.
SCARE SEQUENCE:
Whispers
Eerie whispers coming from the surround sound speakers.
"Dramatic Effect" sound clip
Strobe light on and couch vibrates!

Growl
Growl sound clip... gets louder
Glowing light in my closet... gets brigher w/ growls

The Ring videos plays on the TV.

All the lights and music come back on.

It was lots of fun, although after a while the vibrating couch became more of thrill than a scare ;-) Lights would go of, everyone'd pile on the couch... thats when I got the Ring video playing... got'em again (hehe).


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice. I like all those little spiders all over the fence!
Thanks for sharing!! You should get some video next year too.


----------



## ironick (Nov 6, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> You should get some video next year too.


Ya, unfortunatly I can't find the power cable to charge my camcorder and my digital camera doesn't do sound :-/


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Spiders, i hate spiders!! Looks great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good nice scarecrow


----------

